# NYX 2015 : The World's First Carbon Fiber E-Bike Frame Kit



## NYXbikes (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey all,

We’ve been working for 2 years on a project and want to get the word out to any curious folks out here. It’s the world’s first carbon E-Bike Frame Fit, worth taking a sneak peak: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...first-carbon-fiber-e-bike-fram?ref=nav_search

NYX 2015 is a hand-crafted universal E-Bike Frame Kit that can be used to salvage your existing bicycle into an electric bike. It can also be used to start any custom E-Bike project.

A few specs:
16L Battery Space
6.1KG (13.5lbs)
Weld-free for guaranteed alignment
Universally compatible
Early-bird prices on the KickStarter

Give us your thoughts!

Cedrick and Eloi


----------

